# Silver button numero uno!



## AztekShine (Apr 21, 2012)

It ain't much ad it ain't all that perdy. Too much flux and not enough silver. 

.29g. 

Here ya go...


----------



## kadriver (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey, you must start somewhere. You can only go up frm here. Good job - what was the input material for this button?

kadriver


----------



## AztekShine (Apr 22, 2012)

Cpus processed In HCL + KNO3


----------



## skeeter629 (Apr 22, 2012)

Agreed. You have to start somewhere. It looks like a very nice silver button. I love to watch silver melt.


----------



## AztekShine (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks I for got to add that I have a good amount of silver oxide left to melt from that run. I was texting out my new torch on that one.


----------

